# Replace my 8700k for a Ryzen 3700x ?



## haxzion (Jul 14, 2019)

Hey guys i'm in a dilemma, i'm thinking of selling my 8700k for a  Ryzen 3700x + x470 board ,
i do play games but i am not a framerate junkie and  i occasionally use vidcoder-handbrake.
I am also running a RTX2070 for gaming. 

Should i go for it?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 14, 2019)

You might have a gain, but does it worth the difference of selling CPU +  board (+ maybe ram) for buying new hardware?

If you do it for fun because you like hardware, go for it! IMO, it this still a good CPU. I have a 2600x, and I don't think it worth upgrading, because selling the 2600x, when I see the 3600 price, doesn't worth it


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 14, 2019)

It's certainly going to be faster at encoding but not that much faster. Only a 3900X would be a significant upgrade.


----------



## haxzion (Jul 14, 2019)

I forgot to mention that i care a lot about temps and from what i read the 3700x runs a little bit hot?


----------



## Komshija (Jul 14, 2019)

For gaming or mostly because of gaming? Absolutely not. Total waste of money in such case. An i7 8700K is and will be more than enough for any games out there for quite a while.


----------



## krykry (Jul 14, 2019)

You definitely can wait at least one more generation.


----------



## Mats (Jul 14, 2019)

I'd say *no*, based on what you do and what you have. You do realize that you have a really good CPU, right? I'd say wait a year or so and go for whatever comes next (if it's good).

The 8700K is a bit faster for gaming according to TPU's review. Occasional handbrake doesn't really excuse the swap. 

Do you have the itch and want some new hardware? Well that's another thing. 


*Why do you want to change?* You didn't mention that (and your current specs doesn't really answer that..).


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 14, 2019)

haxzion said:


> I forgot to mention that i care a lot about temps and from what i read the 3700x runs a little bit hot?


The 3900X runs hot. Have you tried overclocking the 8700K? I would try raising the clock speed on the 8700K before replacing it.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 14, 2019)

Seems like your everyday experience probably wouldn’t change much. Any idea how much it would cost you once you sold your old gear?


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 14, 2019)

i wouldn't... handbrake supports quicksync which is much faster than even a 28core cpu-only encode on your 8700k, and your minimum FPS would drop a bit in games.

8700k is one of the best gaming processors money can buy still... I would hold onto it.

Unless you're really going to notice the extra 2 cores in your super time consuming work tasks (you won't) then it isnt worth it.

Spend some time tweaking that 8700k system, with mem timings and get it to 5.0+ and that system will scream past a 3900/3700x in games and in handbrake.

"
When it comes to raw encoding video using software through CPU (like with X264), the Ryzen 9 3900X stomps the 9900K. That’s no surprise. Again, 12 is greater than 8. But this is a function where Intel’s years of investment in specialized hardware and software separates it from AMD. Nearly ever Intel CPU has a dedicated GPU module built in that is capable of encoding video using the company’s proprietary QuickSync codec.
Using a program like Handbrake, the 3900X was regularly around 33 percent faster than the 9900K in my tests. But if you encode using QuickSync instead of X264, you can do the same encode in less than a quarter of the time of the AMD chip.
"









						Ryzen 9 3900X/7 3700X review: The next generation
					

AMD just shook up the PC desktop market for at least the next year, and it's all thanks to chips like the Ryzen 9 3900X and 7 3700X. Here's our review.




					venturebeat.com
				




so that's .... almost 400% faster


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 14, 2019)

haxzion said:


> dilemma, i'm thinking of selling my 8700k for a Ryzen 3700x + x470 board



A dilemma would be having a 2700k.  You have an average person's use case and an above average 'puter.  You are already ahead of the game.

Like others have said, if you enjoying building and messing with stuff, then by all means.  But to do this for a performance gain would not be recommended.


----------



## trparky (Jul 14, 2019)

This is a question that I had as well. I have an 8700K too but I plan on giving that system to my father as an upgrade to his current 3570K. I plan on doing it after taxes next year. The question of course is what processor to buy, the 3700X looks interesting to say the least.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 14, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X Review
					

AMD's $330 Ryzen 7 3700X is an 8-core, 16-thread CPU that's clocked high enough to compete with Intel's offerings. Actually, its application performance matches even the more expensive Intel Core i9-9900K. Gaming performance has been increased significantly, too, thanks to the improved...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 14, 2019)

trparky said:


> This is a question that I had as well. I have an 8700K too but I plan on giving that system to my father as an upgrade to his current 3570K. I plan on doing it after taxes next year. The question of course is what processor to buy, the 3700X looks interesting to say the least.



If I had an 8700k, I wouldn't buy anything less than 3900k.  Unless they come out with parts that clock higher at some point.  Sure you will get a performance boost but not enough to even count it as a benefit.

Edit: See Biff's post above.  I should edit my performance boost to say non-gaming.


----------



## haxzion (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your inputs guys i guess i'm staying with my current build then.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 14, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> i wouldn't... handbrake supports quicksync which is much faster than even a 28core cpu-only encode on your 8700k, and your minimum FPS would drop a bit in games.
> 
> 8700k is one of the best gaming processors money can buy still... I would hold onto it.
> 
> ...


I recommend doing some encoding tests with Quicksync. Compare file sizes and frame quality. In my experience, you'll see larger files with lower quality encodes. I haven't tested on an 8700K so perhaps Intel has fixed the noise and excessive sharpening issues that plagued it early on. It was very fast compared to software encoding but I went back to software for the flexibility and quality.

Oh and jumping to a 3700x doesn't seem like enough of a bump unless you are spending hours everyday encoding video in software. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Metroid (Jul 14, 2019)

haxzion said:


> Thanks a lot for your inputs guys i guess i'm staying with my current build then.



Do not give in to the hype, you are just fine with you current build.


----------



## trparky (Jul 14, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> If I had an 8700k, I wouldn't buy anything less than 3900k.  Unless they come out with parts that clock higher at some point.  Sure you will get a performance boost but not enough to even count it as a benefit.
> 
> Edit: See Biff's post above.  I should edit my performance boost to say non-gaming.


Wait. What?


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 14, 2019)

Zareek said:


> Oh and jumping to a 3700x doesn't seem like enough of a bump unless you are spending hours everyday encoding video in software. Just my 2 cents...


And encoding can be a "set it up and walk away" situation. Get your queue going and then go find something else to do while it completes.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 15, 2019)

There has been an issue with ryzen and boost frequency, new agesa does a little better but still fails, 3900x boost frequency is 4.6 but it never hits that, so people are paying for 4.6 and get 4.2-4.3, disappointing, amd needs to fix that. If temperature is less than 80c then i see no reason to throttle the boost frequency.










I guess the 3600 owners are happy cause the maximum boost frequency of it is 4.2 and many are getting 4.3.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 15, 2019)

trparky said:


> Wait. What?



Overall, according to the charts above, Ryzen 3000 will be about 10% (3700X) to 16% (3900X) faster than the 8700k in general tasks.  For gaming, Ryzen 3000 will be about 2% (3900X) to 4% (3700X) slower.  Keep in mind, these values are based on a stock 8700k with no overclocking so the overall system performance gap will close and the gaming gap will widen.  From what has been reported, overclocking is pretty much non-existent with Ryzen 3000 and PBO and XFR is pretty much what you are going to get.

If that is worth doing a system swap then go for it.  About 10% difference overall in application performance is not exactly something to write home about.  Factor in a deficit in gaming performance, even if it is slight, and it doesn't sound like a very appealing 'upgrade'.  Sidegrade really.  You double your cores but that is likely not beneficial for most people.



Metroid said:


> There has been an issue with ryzen and boost frequency, new agesa does a little better but still fails, 3900x boost frequency is 4.6 but it never hits that, so people are paying for 4.6 and get 4.2-4.3, disappointing, amd needs to fix that.



Interesting, another 5% of clocks will be nice.  I wonder if board bioses are overvolting and causing a power envelope throttle and not a temp throttle.


----------



## trparky (Jul 15, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> If that is worth doing a system swap then go for it.


It would be more like a new system to replace the one that I’d be giving to my father.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2019)

if i had to nitpick - i would try to OC that ram to 3000mhz. Everything checks out though. The power supply is solid and a 1070 is still a decent card for upto 1440p if youre not a frame junkie. I went from a MSI 1070 Gaming X to a 1080Ti Gaming OC and barely noticed any difference at all for 1440p.

faster memory would be the one thing i would buy though it wont give you a huge jump in performance but it will net you more fps.

If you can get a 9700k really really dirt cheap then that might also be a good step forward but if you cant then dont bother.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 15, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you can get a 9700k really really dirt cheap then that might also be a good step forward but if you cant then dont bother.



At this point, only if the 9700k is around $250, I see 9900k for $280 - $330 in 6 months or so.



moproblems99 said:


> Interesting, another 5% of clocks will be nice.  I wonder if board bioses are overvolting and causing a power envelope throttle and not a temp throttle.



I think throttle should happen only if temperature is higher than 80c. I mean even in that video, replacing stock cooler with watercooling will not help much and that means another $200 or so minimum.

I guess 3950x owners will be happy by September, most issues will probably be fixed by then.


----------



## haxzion (Jul 15, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if i had to nitpick - i would try to OC that ram to 3000mhz. Everything checks out though. The power supply is solid and a 1070 is still a decent card for upto 1440p if youre not a frame junkie. I went from a MSI 1070 Gaming X to a 1080Ti Gaming OC and barely noticed any difference at all for 1440p.
> 
> faster memory would be the one thing i would buy though it wont give you a huge jump in performance but it will net you more fps.
> 
> If you can get a 9700k really really dirt cheap then that might also be a good step forward but if you cant then dont bother.


Just updated my profile gpu and psu wise.
I'm running a RTX 2070  for 1080p gaming with vsync on cause as i said i like to run my system as cool as possible.
Since i won't buy any new hardware i might delid my 8700k to get better temps and OC it to 4.7


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 15, 2019)

trparky said:


> It would be more like a new system to replace the one that I’d be giving to my father.



Understood but if your father doesn't need it, I may wait for something more compelling.  Ryzen 4000 could be out by tax time next year since it seems to be more of a refresh but I wouldn't assume anything at this point.


----------



## ToxicTaZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Not worthy of an performance upgrade going from 8700K to 3700X.

First off you would have to buy CPU and motherboard. Too much..

Better deal that no one mentioned is get one of those up coming 9900KS which works on your Z370 board already and sell your 8700K and you don't need to buy another board just an CPU swops!

Stock 9900KS is faster than the 3800X

That's my up coming plan.

If you're starting from scratch yeah maybe recommend 3700X.

9900KS is the fastest 8 cores CPU ever built for now. The 9900KS is that last Intel 300 series boards CPU upgrade. This is your chance of having an faster than 3800X CPU a much better solution for now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2019)

I think your CPU cooler might struggle to keep that 8700k cool at those speeds. Ive seen reviews where it cooled an OC'd 2500k at 4.8Ghz @53'c. the 8700k is going to put up a lot more heat than that.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 15, 2019)

haxzion said:


> Just updated my profile gpu and psu wise.
> I'm running a RTX 2070  for 1080p gaming with vsync on cause as i said i like to run my system as cool as possible.
> Since i won't buy any new hardware i might delid my 8700k to get better temps and OC it to 4.7



If you want cool, you can undervolt that 2070 like a BEAST...

Look at this: same process as a 2070:


----------



## trog100 (Jul 15, 2019)

haxzion said:


> Just updated my profile gpu and psu wise.
> I'm running a RTX 2070  for 1080p gaming with vsync on cause as i said i like to run my system as cool as possible.
> Since i won't buy any new hardware i might delid my 8700k to get better temps and OC it to 4.7



with a delid it should manage 5 g easily with normal temps.. whats the logic behind "as cool as possible".. ??

trog


----------



## btarunr (Jul 15, 2019)

Unless your work demands multi-threaded performance, I wouldn't touch that 8700K for another 2 years.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 15, 2019)

trparky said:


> It would be more like a new system to replace the one that I’d be giving to my father.


 If you have promised your PC to your dad and plan for a bit more performance with Ryzen's latest, I say to go for it. 
1. You're getting a newer platform
2. Faster PCIE lanes will a plus before long
3. More cores/threads will be better
All I see is positives given the situation.


----------



## haxzion (Jul 15, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think your CPU cooler might struggle to keep that 8700k cool at those speeds. Ive seen reviews where it cooled an OC'd 2500k at 4.8Ghz @53'c. the 8700k is going to put up a lot more heat than that.


I know but it's so silent  i love it.



phanbuey said:


> If you want cool, you can undervolt that 2070 like a BEAST...
> 
> Look at this: same process as a 2070:


I'm using afterburner with a custom fan profile when i'm gaming and the card won't go above 55 in BF1.
BTW I live in Greece and it's dam hot here.



trog100 said:


> with a delid it should manage 5 g easily with normal temps.. whats the logic behind "as cool as possible".. ??



It's just a personal preference.I don' want my cpu to reach 80+ i don't feel comfortable, i know it can take it all day long i just don't want to.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2019)

A D-14, D-15 or DRP4 are pretty quiet and are a lot better than your current cooler. Or consider getting a new case with soundproofing


----------



## Midiamp (Jul 15, 2019)

haxzion said:


> I forgot to mention that i care a lot about temps and from what i read the 3700x runs a little bit hot?


On the contrary, the Ryzen 3700x actually runs cool and more power efficient. I upgraded from 2700x, and my system noticeably runs more power efficient and the fans didn't kick up in the heat of the battle where before with the 2700x, it will kicks up... Hold on on the fans though since every hardware monitoring software fails to display the temp. I set my intake fans (pair of NF-A14) at about 600 RPM until 42 degrees C, and 1000 RPM above that, so far my intake fans never kicked to higher gear.

One thing for sure is that the power draw is lowered by a lot. Using power meter off the wall, I record on average about 170 Watts when playing World of tanks, now averaging 120 Watts!


----------



## trparky (Jul 15, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Understood but if your father doesn't need it


Oh he definitely needs it, the 3570K is finally starting to show that it's too slow for even his light loads. He used to have a notebook and that was slow so he didn't do much with it, I gave him my old 3570K desktop and at first, he thought it was pretty fast. Fast forward a year of using it and learning that he can do more with it and even he's saying that the 3570K is slow.


RealNeil said:


> If you have promised your PC to your dad and plan for a bit more performance with Ryzen's latest, I say to go for it.
> 1. You're getting a newer platform
> 2. Faster PCIE lanes will a plus before long
> 3. More cores/threads will be better
> All I see is positives given the situation.


That's what I figured, the 3700X wouldn't be a bad decision.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 15, 2019)

trparky said:


> Oh he definitely needs it, the 3570K is finally starting to show that it's too slow for even his light loads. He used to have a notebook and that was slow so he didn't do much with it, I gave him my old 3570K desktop and at first, he thought it was pretty fast. Fast forward a year of using it and learning that he can do more with it and even he's saying that the 3570K is slow.
> 
> That's what I figured, the 3700X wouldn't be a bad decision.



what does your  dad do with a computer that makes it seem slow.. ??

trog


----------



## trparky (Jul 15, 2019)

trog100 said:


> what does your dad do with a computer that makes it seem slow.. ??


A lot of his Excel spreadsheets that he works with take a damn long time to load on his 3570K system where if I load them up on my 8700K system it loads in no time flat.

Oh by the way, damn... good luck trying to buy a 3700X right now; they're sold out everywhere!


----------



## ASOT (Jul 15, 2019)

8700k for 3700x swap no way,maybe for 3900X


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 15, 2019)

3900X or 9900k is the only thing that somewhat makes sense for you. I would lean towards a 9900k personally. I will say that vrm on the Aorus gaming 3 looks pretty sketchy but at stock it should be fine.


----------



## trparky (Jul 15, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I would personally lean towards a 9900k personally.


I was afraid you were going to say that. I was planning on getting a good mid to high-end X570 board, couple it with a 3700X, and then in a year grab a 4000-series chip and do a drop-in replacement thanks to AMD not playing the "let's change the socket" game on us.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 15, 2019)

trparky said:


> I was afraid you were going to say that. I was planning on getting a good mid to high-end X570 board, couple it with a 3700X, and then in a year grab a 4000-series chip and do a drop-in replacement thanks to AMD not playing the "let's change the socket" game on us.




I love both systems and if you plan on going with a brand new motherboard regardless of setup both would be overkill for most users.

If I was building a system from scratch I would still go 3900X over the 9900k but if I already had a working motherboard that supported a 9900k that seems like the way to go.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 15, 2019)

haxzion said:


> Hey guys i'm in a dilemma, i'm thinking of selling my 8700k for a  Ryzen 3700x + x470 board ,
> i do play games but i am not a framerate junkie and  i occasionally use vidcoder-handbrake.
> I am also running a RTX2070 for gaming.
> 
> Should i go for it?



It would a side grade more of an upgrade especially is "occasionally" is more towards rarely.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 15, 2019)

haxzion said:


> Just updated my profile gpu and psu wise.
> I'm running a RTX 2070  for 1080p gaming with vsync on cause as i said i like to run my system as cool as possible.
> Since i won't buy any new hardware i might delid my 8700k to get better temps and OC it to 4.7


High refresh rate 1080p?


----------



## trog100 (Jul 15, 2019)

i moved from a 4970k to a 7700k then to a 8700k and now a 9900k..

in the real would the only way i could tell i had upgraded my system was by running a benchmark.. 

i live in a benchmark reality matrix like most of us do.. he he

trog


----------



## haxzion (Jul 15, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> 3900X or 9900k is the only thing that somewhat makes sense for you. I would personally lean towards a 9900k personally. I will say that vrm on the Aorus gaming 3 looks pretty sketchy but at stock it should be fine.



Already replaced the plastic clips of the VRM heatsinks with normal screws and replaced stock thermal pads with thermal grizzly 



Zareek said:


> High refresh rate 1080p?



No but soon i'm moving to a 1440p monitor


----------



## Zareek (Jul 15, 2019)

haxzion said:


> Already replaced the plastic clips of the VRM heatsinks with normal screws and replaced stock thermal pads with thermal grizzly
> 
> 
> 
> No but soon i'm moving to a 1440p monitor


Huh, 2070 and 8700k locked Vsync 1080p@60hz. That's like buying a Ferrari to drive around town a 35MPH. Now you want to de-lid so can overclock it more... ROFL! A 1440p screen will at least be like hitting the highway but you will still be doing the speed limit.


----------



## aQi (Jul 15, 2019)

haxzion said:


> Hey guys i'm in a dilemma, i'm thinking of selling my 8700k for a  Ryzen 3700x + x470 board ,
> i do play games but i am not a framerate junkie and  i occasionally use vidcoder-handbrake.
> I am also running a RTX2070 for gaming.
> 
> Should i go for it?



If you only think of gaming on it. Forget it and stay with what you have.


----------

